# NJ yaks



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd be interested in learning how to fish from a kayak - does anyone know whether any places rent yaks for that purpose? Cape May/Wildwood area.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yaks*

I believe Sterling Harbor on rt 47 going into wildwood rents them.


----------

